# How to get words under picture in avatar?



## Mom2Princesses

Sorry, I am so technically ignorant I don't even know if that question makes sense!  I want to add words to my avatar area, near my Baby Ariel Picture.  I want it to say "Just a Little Princess"
How do I do that?  
I have to say, the technical staff here explains things so well!  I cannot believe that I added a photo and a countdown timer and an avatar picture (whatever?) by myself!  I did it by reading and searching all the great posts in this area!  Thanks again, you must work so hard on this!


----------



## LisaTx

Welcome to the DIS and thanks for the nice words, Nancy.  You did a great job and your family is just beautiful. 

We call those words your tag or title.  Users must be registered at least 30 days and have made 30 posts before they have the opportunity to change their title.   Once those conditions are met, and new section will appear automatically under your user cp > edit profile.  It will be titled "custom user text" and will be right under the birthday section.  

If you get lucky, a mysterious tag fairy could come by and grant your wish for a title.  They watch the boards and "tag" you when you least expect it.  Sometimes it's something funny you said,  sometimes it's something you wish you hadn't said.    If you are fortunate enough to be "tagged" by the tag fairy, just a word of advice:  don't try to change your tag or it will disappear.   While you will be able to change the tag yourself soon, only the tag fairies can add color to your tag.


----------



## sheryl0521

One more question, when I change my title words, I lose my "Silver Status" sponsor icon.  Can I have both?


----------



## Chris C

You're all set again Sheryl.


----------



## lancerguys

Repeating the words of others, you guys definitly do a great job!!! I was able to figure out many things by reading your work. Keep up the great job. Ok, now down to business, I finally figured out who the tag fairy is. But who has the power to go into someone's profile and change their tag? I know if I "accidentally" try to go somewhere I can't, it says, you are not allowed in this site. do you have to have some special power to do this?


----------



## Disneymoon04

Ditto that! On so many other boards you have to constantly repeat your question.. but here I've found an answer to every single techical question I've had so far!


----------



## ajmckee

You guys do a great job!!!  I have looked all over the boards for answers to my questions and could only find them here.  You guys are great and very detailed.


----------



## ofiesty4u

Tag fairy?   How exciting!!! 

  I can't wait to see if I get tagged!

Do me Do me Do me!!!!


----------



## joshsmom

I have a question--I'm a "welcomed guest".  When does that status change?


----------



## LisaTx

You become a DIS veteran after 75 posts.


----------



## joshsmom

Thanks!!!  I'll keep on posting!!  75 shouldn't be too hard--I'm SO addicted!!!  And none of you think I'm crazy!!!  I'm so glad there's a place where I can go where people don't think I'm some kind of raving Disney lunatic!!!!!    I want to thank everyone for making me feel so welcome!!!


----------



## djkeenan

Just as you said: Read the FAQs first!

Thanks to all who provide such great support!


----------



## threeboysmom

I've figured out how to add "tags", but can't get the colors to work.  Also, how do you get each tag to appear on a separate line instead of running all together?

Thanks!


----------



## littlebitofpixiedust

TAG FAIRY yay!!! so mystical, PICK ME PICK ME!!!! thanks for ansering all of my technical questions


----------



## DebºoºS

Tag fairy, tag fairy grant me a tag ¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø¤º°`°º¤

make my tag in color, color, color and combine or retreive my post count from my alter ID Glinda. She was up to 5,000 something and caboom crash and now I'm DebS with 250


----------



## Microcell

Oh, so that is why I have been pulling out my hair for days looking for a place to put a tag and finding none!!! I thought I had become computer illiterate.  You all really are very clear.


----------



## Bella34

Wow, this place is great!  Very easy to find answers to all of my questions.  I too have been wondering what the tag fairy was & how to change my line of Welcomed Guest.  I need to get on the ball & start posting more.  I need to quit being a "lurker" & join in on the fun more often  !

My family thinks I'm nuts for spending some much time here looking for tips to make our November trip more magical  !  I know they will reap the benefits of all my hard work though.

Keep up all of the great work you do!


----------



## MonorailDude

I hope I some day get lucky and get tagged by the tag fairy. Is there a certain amount you need to post. If so I am ready to post like a lightning hitting a monorail.


----------



## Firefly777

My title recently changed color. Is that the Tag Fairy's doing? I thought she just added words.


----------



## dischick4778

I too would like to say thanks.  It took me a while to read everything and figure it all out.  But the support on this site is amazing.  Everything is described so clearly it is almost impossible to make a mistake.  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

P.S.  Hopefully one day I'll get tagged too!


----------



## nicurn

ok, I figured out how to add a tag... how do you separate them so they are on different lines and not running together?  And do you have to have lots of posts for the tag fairy to notice you and change the tag colours?  thanks, maggie


----------



## samnbilly

How do you get tagged? Does the Tag Fairy frequent all of the DIS boards ?


----------



## pixiedust23

How many posts do you have to have to be a Dis Cast Member?  And is it only Earning Ears, Mousketeer, ,and CM?


----------



## Caskbill

pixiedust23 said:
			
		

> How many posts do you have to have to be a Dis Cast Member?  And is it only Earning Ears, Mousketeer, ,and CM?


Everyone starts off with Earning My Ears.

After 75 posts they become Mouseketeers

After 500 posts they become DIS Cast Member

There are only 3 levels.


----------



## pixiedust23

Thank you!


----------



## Pixie

Ah, that that explains where earning my ears means. I'm glad I found this thread, it explains a great deal.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

I've read this thread all the way through but can't seem to find info on changing my (self made) tag to color.  I like it to be dark purple like this. 
Can someone point me in the right direction please? Thanks!

Mar'


----------



## Caskbill

While you can enter a custom title, only the tag fairy can add color, or change fonts, or enter a carriage return, or enter blank lines.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Caskbill said:
			
		

> While you can enter a custom title, only the tag fairy can add color, or change fonts, or enter a carriage return, or enter blank lines.


 
But they do seem to take requests at times, as evidenced by this thread on the tech board, chock full of requests for tag color changes that were honored? (In fact all of them were except the last few--including mine of course, as the Tag Fairies think I have cooties)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=812738&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Bexx

> While you can enter a custom title, only the tag fairy can add color, or change fonts, or enter a carriage return, or enter blank lines.





> But they do seem to take requests at times, as evidenced by this thread on the tech board, chock full of requests for tag color changes that were honored?



In fact that's exactly what the Tag Fairy suggested - according to this thread!!  And now I feel personally responsible for sending idratherbeinwdw here in the first place and hope she isn't disappointed!!!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Bexx said:
			
		

> In fact that's exactly what the Tag Fairy suggested - according to this thread!! And now I feel personally responsible for sending idratherbeinwdw here in the first place and hope she isn't disappointed!!!


 
Awwww Bexx, you are such a sweetie!  No worries, I know you meant well, thanks so much for trying to help me!   

Mar the cootie lady


----------



## capricorn19

I changed the words under my user name and now my "Lifetime Sponser" tag is gone.    Can ya fix that.

Thanks

Darlene


----------



## CA Disney Fans

Please help me.  I changed the text under my user name and my DIS supporter logo is gone.  I have posted over 100 times what should I be now?  Mouseketeer?


----------



## vascubaguy

I want to change my tag, but I know if I do it I'll lose the "tag fairie" part.  Could I beg and plead to get one of the techies to switch it for me?  Please!!!!?

I just want it to go from:
"DVC Gonnabe Soon-Home OKW"

to

"Practically Perfect In Every Way"

 

Oh, I've been meaning to sign up as a DIS supporter and I did that today.  If possible, I'd like to get the supporter icon under my screenname too.

Thanks, you folks are great!


----------



## weeyore33

i tried to change my tag under my name and my sponsor ears are gone   i think im going to cry


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I want to move my sponsor pix to my signature and I know you have to email someone (and ask nicely) but for the life of me I can't figure out how, where, etc (I'm still searching for the meaning of life too BTW -and- the tag fairy.  Anybody see either one?   )

Oh, if I remove my tag, "DIS Cast Member" automatically be put it?

So many questions ......
Thanks for allllll the help. What would we all do without our DIS Boards


----------



## Caskbill

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> I want to move my sponsor pix to my signature and I know you have to email someone (and ask nicely) but for the life of me I can't figure out how, where, etc (I'm still searching for the meaning of life too BTW -and- the tag fairy.  Anybody see either one?   )
> 
> Oh, if I remove my tag, "DIS Cast Member" automatically be put it?
> 
> So many questions ......
> Thanks for allllll the help. What would we all do without our DIS Boards



We can move your sponsor icon to your signature if you'd like.  Just remember that if we move it there, it counts toward the limit of 3-images you're allowed to have in your signature.

Your user tag would revert to the default settings.  We don't use DIS Cast member anymore since it sounded too much like being a WDW cast member.  So the default title now, after 500 posts, is DIS Veteran.  That would become your new title (Unless the tag fairy changes it at some later date)

Just post here and let us know if you want your sponsor icon moved (Or send me a PM just to be sure I see it)

Bill


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

Could you please change my tag to "DIS Veteran"?  Thanks!
I still want my "DIS Supporter" under my avatar--thanks!


----------



## Loreniki

Hello.. Can I get My Tag in Purple... or Fuisha!! hehe.. I'll love to be pick by the Tag Fairy!!!!!!!!

Please pleasee PICK ME!!


----------



## deedub52

You guys are great. Iv learned so much here. A tag fairy!! WooHoo, Pick me,Pick me. Just love it.


----------



## SuzyQ

Hope you can help!! Just wondering if I can get my tag in different shades of green?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Bama_C

OK ...I hope this is not a dumb question.  I changed my avatar and my tag line underneath.  Will the tag fairy ever tag me since I changed it?   If I change it back to where it uses the default tag, will the tag fairy consider tagging me then??  Just curious...

Thanks for all the hard work on the TechSupport Board!!


----------



## Caskbill

Bama_C said:


> OK ...I hope this is not a dumb question.  I changed my avatar and my tag line underneath.  Will the tag fairy ever tag me since I changed it?   If I change it back to where it uses the default tag, will the tag fairy consider tagging me then??  Just curious...
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work on the TechSupport Board!!



No one knows when the tag fairy might give a tag.  Giving yourself a plain B/W tag is certainly acceptable.  Some users have given themselves some 'creative' tags and I've seen cases where the tag fairy might come along and 'colorize' them, or add additional tags.

Going back to the default tags is a personal decision.  I believe the tag fairy gives tags based more on text found in a posting, rather than any self-posted tags.  But you never can tell.  She (or he?) may surprise you.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I do believe in tag fairies, I do belive in tag faries, I do, I do , I do


----------



## floridascgirl

I just did a scan through the posts and all of my questions were answered here. I now know that if you have a question...just go to the Tech Board.


----------



## Princess victoria

I was tagged a while back and i recently found that my tag has a typo.
Will the Tag Fairy Fix Typos without changing my tags?


----------



## Keljac1

Just realized I just posted my  9th post in 9 years!!!! Any way to customize my tag??

Thanks if you can


----------



## Chelmarie53

I hope this is the right place to get in touch with the Tag Fairy! 

I would really love it if the words under my name were in fuschia or dark purple. 

Thanks!


----------



## Glitzytraveller

Caskbill said:


> Everyone starts off with Earning My Ears.
> 
> After 75 posts they become Mouseketeers
> 
> After 500 posts they become DIS Cast Member
> 
> There are only 3 levels.



Thanks for answering this. I was wondering too.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

Mom2Princesses said:


> Sorry, I am so technically ignorant I don't even know if that question makes sense!  I want to add words to my avatar area, near my Baby Ariel Picture.  I want it to say "Just a Little Princess"
> How do I do that?
> I have to say, the technical staff here explains things so well!  I cannot believe that I added a photo and a countdown timer and an avatar picture (whatever?) by myself!  I did it by reading and searching all the great posts in this area!  Thanks again, you must work so hard on this!



I'm glad someone posted this...I was wondering why I couldn't find where I could add that info!


----------



## princesserinrose

LisaTx said:


> If you get lucky, a mysterious tag fairy could come by and grant your wish for a title.  They watch the boards and "tag" you when you least expect it.  Sometimes it's something funny you said,  sometimes it's something you wish you hadn't said.    If you are fortunate enough to be "tagged" by the tag fairy, just a word of advice:  don't try to change your tag or it will disappear.   While you will be able to change the tag yourself soon, only the tag fairies can add color to your tag.



That is just about the cutest/coolest thing I've read all day!


----------

